# IBS has ruined my life



## Unknown Identity

I started having IBS after winter break of this year as a Freshmen. I was having constant diarrhea and severe gas and cramping that did not go away no matter what I ate alongside constipation. I would have diarrhea in the morning once to three times then feel as if it was incomplete and then dealt with the pain and gas the rest of the day. At first, I had no idea what it was so I kind've tried to just ignore it to avoid saying anything about it since it was embarrassing to me.
Last summer of this year, I finally worked up the nerve to tell my mother about my stomach problems so she took me to my doctor about it. All he said was that I needed more fiber, water, and exercise. I thought, might as well give it a shot right? 
So I ate more fruits and vegatables, brought a water bottle with me wherever I went and started increasing my physical activity. Went back to the doctor with all of the same symptoms and he just assumed that I needed a laxative. Took that over the summer for two weeks with nothing but increased diarrhea and gas, (which I was ALREADY having problems with before). Went back for a second time and was told once again, "more fiber, water, and exercise." I was even more frustrated then I was before and didn't go back to the doctors.
I then suffered the rest of summer with the same problem, not being able to enjoy my vacation whatsoever. The start of Sophomore year, I had optimism that this would maybe just go away, but just to be prepared I researched my symptoms on the Internet. ALOT. And I noticed that alot of other people were having the same problems with something called IBS, or Irritatable Bowel Syndrome. I noticed that I had 99% of all of these symptoms for it. However I still thought that it could be a lactose intolerance, gluten intolerance, or something along those lines. I then went to a holistic nutritionist who gave me some natural remedies for my problem (coconut macaroons for diarrhea, passionflower for anxiety, rutin for hemorrhoids) and also put me on a gluten free diet and a milk free diet for two seperate weeks. Although it worked for alot of other people, it didn't do anything for me. I then called my doctors office again complaining of the same problem and was sent to the other doctor in the same office. She then sent me to the GI. 
The GI made me do a bunch of tests such as blood tests (which I'm deathly afraid to do because of my fear of needles) checking for celiac disease or maybe a deficiency in my blood. Nothing. She made me do a stool test as well as x-rays of my stomach. Everything normal. She made me also keep a food diary of the foods I ate and what symptoms they might cause me. According to my list, EVERYTHING I ate gave me symptoms with all different kinds of severities. It was definitely IBS. One day I'll have an apple for breakfast and feel fine then the next day I'll have the same apple and have horrible symptoms. There is no winning! The GI said that I needed more exercise, even though I was already doing alot of physical hobbies and activities. She then put me on a High Fiber Diet, requiring 20 g of fiber A DAY.

I tried the best I could to reach that insane amount and received even MORE gas and discomfort. I then went back to the GI again and was put on a colonic cleanse. This made me take 225 grams of Miralax in 64 ounces (2 bottles of Gatorade) in a 4-6 hour period. she guaranteed that this would really help my problem and eliminate my gas and cramping completely. It wasn't fun, having to run to the bathroom with diarrhea for the entire night as well as leading into Thanksgiving day. I had to even leave Thanksgiving early because of how badly my anxiety was flaring up from all of the diarrhea. 
She then put me on Miralax daily and drinking 17 grams of it once per day. I used the bathroom 3 times in a day for almost the first time, although it was more diarrhea and cramping AND gas which was all but way too familiar. I couldn't tell if the cleanse had worked or not or helped at all for that matter.

I can never have milk without lactaid or else all hell breaks loose, if I don't have enough fiber there's symptoms and if I do there's symptoms. Alot of fruits and vegetables give me cramps yet I need to eat them for the fiber. I can't ever buy lunch at school and have to make a certain lunch making sure that I have certain types and brands of foods that will give me less severe symptoms. I'm constantly hungry because the food and nutrients are flushed out of my system faster than I can eat them and since I'm hungry my stomach and intestines bother me all the more.
I have recently started experiencing panic attacks because of the IBS and anxiety together. They are physical reaction to what the body thinks is a life or death emergency, which makes it extremely hard to breath and makes you feel lightheaded and dizzy. I leave school constantly because I can't sit still and have to run to the bathroom and because of that my anxiety goes up and my IBS gets worse and then I get panic attacks. 
The times my IBS isn't that bad I still can't focus and due to my fatigue I can barely stay awake. I have a paralyzing fear of quiet rooms or any loud noises. My teachers are beginning to suspect that I'm just skipping because I can't tell them truly what's going on. I'm always trying to catch up with the work that I've missed from being absent and it's getting more and more difficult to stay caught up.
I run to the nurses on the verge of tears explaining how I need to go home and that I can't make it through school today. I used to love going to school to see my friends and to succeed and now I'm barely passing by. I can't enjoy my life any more and live in a constant state of fear. This problem has so much physical power over my time and my life and I can't take it. There's no more going out to dinner with my family or having a sleepover with friends. There's only waiting, and panic, and suffering and I am just praying that one day there is relief.

I am truly sorry for any teen or anyone who has IBS because it is a draining syndrome to say the least. I don't mean to be depressing in this post but I need to be honest. I hope that someone can relate to this and I'm sending out prayers to all of you <3


----------



## Palegoth

I'm not diagnosed with IBS, but I do suffer from a lot of digestive-related issues and symptoms and I'm going through a lot of tests now. I just recently had lots and lots of blood tests, and a couple days ago they did an ultrasound of my liver, kidneys, bladder, uterus and ovaries to eliminate any other possible causes of the pains.

I can relate so much to what you're saying! My way of coping is to not eat, or eat everything because I'll get sick anyway and then isolate myself for the rest of the day because the pain makes me grumpy and want to be alone. When I don't eat, my symptoms go away, but I'll get tired and grumpy because of hunger. I do prefer to not eat, and try to eat as little as possible and then only what I KNOW I can actually eat. Sometimes I end up eating bad foods anyway, making me sick... Cravings suck.

Anyway, I've figured that there are actually certain foods that'll set my symptoms off, but if I don't eat ANY of the bad foods I can have a little bit of one of them without any trouble. If I eat too much of the bad foods, I'll get sick. If I get WAY too much, absolutely everything entering my system will make me sick.

Take apples, for instance. Apples are, to me, a bad food. I can have one apple if I've had no other bad foods the past 12-24 hours, but if I've had other bad foods the apple will make me sick. Then I choose not to eat the apple, because even if I can eat it if I've had only good foods, it's still a bad food. To me it's more the final amount of my bad foods that will judge my symptoms, not anything specific.

I'm working on eliminating, trying again and testing various foods to learn what I can and what I can't eat.

Wheat, dairy, apples, pears, broccoli, barrel sprouts, onions, garlic, most candies and regular chocolate, soda, energy drinks, fruit juice, anything with a high concentration of acid, etc. are bad foods.

Potatoes, meat, fish, carrots, potato chips, dark chocolate, oatmeal and some lactose-free stuff are foods I'm 100% sure works fine. At least the kinds I usually buy, I'm a little afraid of trying other brands in the fear of getting something bad









It's hard, especially when you're not living alone, but trying to map good and bad foods and stay away from all the bad ones will really pay off. Also, it'll make snacking on a little bit of a bad food for a special event possible. With obvious regulations and planning.

My symptoms interfere with my life as well, and I'm sending you lots of virtual hugs and support.


----------



## Ruby44856

I have to say this post made me almost break down in tears, I've never heard a story so close to my own... I'm so sorry that this is happening to you. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. Just know you're not alone.


----------



## lorfat12

Unknown Identity said:


> I started having IBS after winter break of this year as a Freshmen. I was having constant diarrhea and severe gas and cramping that did not go away no matter what I ate alongside constipation. I would have diarrhea in the morning once to three times then feel as if it was incomplete and then dealt with the pain and gas the rest of the day. At first, I had no idea what it was so I kind've tried to just ignore it to avoid saying anything about it since it was embarrassing to me.
> Last summer of this year, I finally worked up the nerve to tell my mother about my stomach problems so she took me to my doctor about it. All he said was that I needed more fiber, water, and exercise. I thought, might as well give it a shot right?
> So I ate more fruits and vegatables, brought a water bottle with me wherever I went and started increasing my physical activity. Went back to the doctor with all of the same symptoms and he just assumed that I needed a laxative. Took that over the summer for two weeks with nothing but increased diarrhea and gas, (which I was ALREADY having problems with before). Went back for a second time and was told once again, "more fiber, water, and exercise." I was even more frustrated then I was before and didn't go back to the doctors.
> I then suffered the rest of summer with the same problem, not being able to enjoy my vacation whatsoever. The start of Sophomore year, I had optimism that this would maybe just go away, but just to be prepared I researched my symptoms on the Internet. ALOT. And I noticed that alot of other people were having the same problems with something called IBS, or Irritatable Bowel Syndrome. I noticed that I had 99% of all of these symptoms for it. However I still thought that it could be a lactose intolerance, gluten intolerance, or something along those lines. I then went to a holistic nutritionist who gave me some natural remedies for my problem (coconut macaroons for diarrhea, passionflower for anxiety, rutin for hemorrhoids) and also put me on a gluten free diet and a milk free diet for two seperate weeks. Although it worked for alot of other people, it didn't do anything for me. I then called my doctors office again complaining of the same problem and was sent to the other doctor in the same office. She then sent me to the GI.
> The GI made me do a bunch of tests such as blood tests (which I'm deathly afraid to do because of my fear of needles) checking for celiac disease or maybe a deficiency in my blood. Nothing. She made me do a stool test as well as x-rays of my stomach. Everything normal. She made me also keep a food diary of the foods I ate and what symptoms they might cause me. According to my list, EVERYTHING I ate gave me symptoms with all different kinds of severities. It was definitely IBS. One day I'll have an apple for breakfast and feel fine then the next day I'll have the same apple and have horrible symptoms. There is no winning! The GI said that I needed more exercise, even though I was already doing alot of physical hobbies and activities. She then put me on a High Fiber Diet, requiring 20 g of fiber A DAY.
> 
> I tried the best I could to reach that insane amount and received even MORE gas and discomfort. I then went back to the GI again and was put on a colonic cleanse. This made me take 225 grams of Miralax in 64 ounces (2 bottles of Gatorade) in a 4-6 hour period. she guaranteed that this would really help my problem and eliminate my gas and cramping completely. It wasn't fun, having to run to the bathroom with diarrhea for the entire night as well as leading into Thanksgiving day. I had to even leave Thanksgiving early because of how badly my anxiety was flaring up from all of the diarrhea.
> She then put me on Miralax daily and drinking 17 grams of it once per day. I used the bathroom 3 times in a day for almost the first time, although it was more diarrhea and cramping AND gas which was all but way too familiar. I couldn't tell if the cleanse had worked or not or helped at all for that matter.
> 
> I can never have milk without lactaid or else all hell breaks loose, if I don't have enough fiber there's symptoms and if I do there's symptoms. Alot of fruits and vegetables give me cramps yet I need to eat them for the fiber. I can't ever buy lunch at school and have to make a certain lunch making sure that I have certain types and brands of foods that will give me less severe symptoms. I'm constantly hungry because the food and nutrients are flushed out of my system faster than I can eat them and since I'm hungry my stomach and intestines bother me all the more.
> I have recently started experiencing panic attacks because of the IBS and anxiety together. They are physical reaction to what the body thinks is a life or death emergency, which makes it extremely hard to breath and makes you feel lightheaded and dizzy. I leave school constantly because I can't sit still and have to run to the bathroom and because of that my anxiety goes up and my IBS gets worse and then I get panic attacks.
> The times my IBS isn't that bad I still can't focus and due to my fatigue I can barely stay awake. I have a paralyzing fear of quiet rooms or any loud noises. My teachers are beginning to suspect that I'm just skipping because I can't tell them truly what's going on. I'm always trying to catch up with the work that I've missed from being absent and it's getting more and more difficult to stay caught up.
> I run to the nurses on the verge of tears explaining how I need to go home and that I can't make it through school today. I used to love going to school to see my friends and to succeed and now I'm barely passing by. I can't enjoy my life any more and live in a constant state of fear. This problem has so much physical power over my time and my life and I can't take it. There's no more going out to dinner with my family or having a sleepover with friends. There's only waiting, and panic, and suffering and I am just praying that one day there is relief.
> 
> I am truly sorry for any teen or anyone who has IBS because it is a draining syndrome to say the least. I don't mean to be depressing in this post but I need to be honest. I hope that someone can relate to this and I'm sending out prayers to all of you <3


Hi There just thought I would post this for you . You seem to be having alot of trouble with finding foods to eat without having problems. I myself have suffered from Ibs but until recently it wasn't too bad. Over the last year I was finding the exact symtoms as you but the opposite. I have a problelm having b owel movements and with me I get backed up and it feel like I have a rock in my stomach and am in pain for days until I can actually go with what taking laxative teas. and huge amounts of Magnesium and stool softeners. But with you I think you should try the FODMAP diet . This diet has a list of things you should avoid and things you can have. Example: the apple you eat. I can't have them either because of the skins that are on them. Try eliminating all wheat and dairy and work backwards. Keep writing down in your journal and stop taking fiber. I can't have alot of fiber because that hurts my stomach but there are natural fibers in certain fruits and vegetables. Depending on where you live there are excellent gluten free products out there that not only taste good but might help your problem. the adjustment will be hard but it will work. People don't usually know this unless their like a nurse or a doctor (i know yours isn't helping) or a gasterol specialist. you should see one of those. But anyways I had my doctor tell me after feeling like crap for awhile and repeatly going to see them to try that FODMAP diet and I found that it did work but anyone who has ibs probably also has a mild reaction to dairy and wheat. Certain foods have certain things in them that triggers the pain and just inflames it andtrying this diet will help. You have to be patience and attentive to what your eating. and yes I know that you but I to have had numerous tests done to see if I have any reaction to gluten and diary and mine have come back negative everytime but ....The doctors also know what I'm going through. I to come off of the FODMAP diet and I find I am pain but if I keep to the task at hand it does work. So please look into that diet and try it. it will work


----------



## Unknown Identity

Palegoth said:


> I'm not diagnosed with IBS, but I do suffer from a lot of digestive-related issues and symptoms and I'm going through a lot of tests now. I just recently had lots and lots of blood tests, and a couple days ago they did an ultrasound of my liver, kidneys, bladder, uterus and ovaries to eliminate any other possible causes of the pains.
> 
> I can relate so much to what you're saying! My way of coping is to not eat, or eat everything because I'll get sick anyway and then isolate myself for the rest of the day because the pain makes me grumpy and want to be alone. When I don't eat, my symptoms go away, but I'll get tired and grumpy because of hunger. I do prefer to not eat, and try to eat as little as possible and then only what I KNOW I can actually eat. Sometimes I end up eating bad foods anyway, making me sick... Cravings suck.
> 
> Anyway, I've figured that there are actually certain foods that'll set my symptoms off, but if I don't eat ANY of the bad foods I can have a little bit of one of them without any trouble. If I eat too much of the bad foods, I'll get sick. If I get WAY too much, absolutely everything entering my system will make me sick.
> Take apples, for instance. Apples are, to me, a bad food. I can have one apple if I've had no other bad foods the past 12-24 hours, but if I've had other bad foods the apple will make me sick. Then I choose not to eat the apple, because even if I can eat it if I've had only good foods, it's still a bad food. To me it's more the final amount of my bad foods that will judge my symptoms, not anything specific.
> 
> I'm working on eliminating, trying again and testing various foods to learn what I can and what I can't eat.
> Wheat, dairy, apples, pears, broccoli, barrel sprouts, onions, garlic, most candies and regular chocolate, soda, energy drinks, fruit juice, anything with a high concentration of acid, etc. are bad foods.
> Potatoes, meat, fish, carrots, potato chips, dark chocolate, oatmeal and some lactose-free stuff are foods I'm 100% sure works fine. At least the kinds I usually buy, I'm a little afraid of trying other brands in the fear of getting something bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard, especially when you're not living alone, but trying to map good and bad foods and stay away from all the bad ones will really pay off. Also, it'll make snacking on a little bit of a bad food for a special event possible. With obvious regulations and planning.
> 
> My symptoms interfere with my life as well, and I'm sending you lots of virtual hugs and support.


----------



## Unknown Identity

Thank you soo much for replying. I am so glad that i decided to reach out and post this! Thank you also for your virtual hugs and support, it's so nice to have an outlet like this. I decided to build up the courage to talk to my school nurse and she gave me complete bathroom privileges, which helped me a TON. I also went to a Christian Counselor, who set me up with someone who prescibed me anxiety medication. I have no panic attacks anymore and my anxiety is soo much easier to control which definitely helps the IBS. I keep a diary and jot down all the foods i have with how much fiber is in them to make sure I'm getting enough and am still on the 17 grams miralax intake. Thank you soso much for this information, it honestly helps so much with stuff i should try. I wish you the very best and send you love


----------



## Unknown Identity

Ruby44856 said:


> I have to say this post made me almost break down in tears, I've never heard a story so close to my own... I'm so sorry that this is happening to you. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. Just know you're not alone.


----------



## Unknown Identity

From the bottom of my heart i appreciate this immensely. I am glad that you could relate to this and i can't even tell you how much it means to know that I'm not by myself in this. Although this has been the most
draining, emotional, depressing experience in my life, it has made me stronger and wiser. I never used to pay the least bit of attention to how i ate or what i ate, and now i am treating my body with the respect it deserves through healthy living and exercise. Every day is taken one step at a time, and i don't push myself to exhaustion as i used to. I know when enough is enough, even if that means not studying enough or taking a minute to breathe. It still socially restricts me as well as mentally, but without this happening i never would've payed attention to how important health truly is to my quality of life. I will pray for strength for you and please talk if you need to.


----------



## Unknown Identity

lorfat12 said:


> Hi There just thought I would post this for you . You seem to be having alot of trouble with finding foods to eat without having problems. I myself have suffered from Ibs but until recently it wasn't too bad. Over the last year I was finding the exact symtoms as you but the opposite. I have a problelm having b owel movements and with me I get backed up and it feel like I have a rock in my stomach and am in pain for days until I can actually go with what taking laxative teas. and huge amounts of Magnesium and stool softeners. But with you I think you should try the FODMAP diet . This diet has a list of things you should avoid and things you can have. Example: the apple you eat. I can't have them either because of the skins that are on them. Try eliminating all wheat and dairy and work backwards. Keep writing down in your journal and stop taking fiber. I can't have alot of fiber because that hurts my stomach but there are natural fibers in certain fruits and vegetables. Depending on where you live there are excellent gluten free products out there that not only taste good but might help your problem. the adjustment will be hard but it will work. People don't usually know this unless their like a nurse or a doctor (i know yours isn't helping) or a gasterol specialist. you should see one of those. But anyways I had my doctor tell me after feeling like #### for awhile and repeatly going to see them to try that FODMAP diet and I found that it did work but anyone who has ibs probably also has a mild reaction to dairy and wheat. Certain foods have certain things in them that triggers the pain and just inflames it andtrying this diet will help. You have to be patience and attentive to what your eating. and yes I know that you but I to have had numerous tests done to see if I have any reaction to gluten and diary and mine have come back negative everytime but ....The doctors also know what I'm going through. I to come off of the FODMAP diet and I find I am pain but if I keep to the task at hand it does work. So please look into that diet and try it. it will work


----------



## Unknown Identity

I am so glad to hear that the FODMAP Diet worked for you! I've heard about it, but never looked too deeply into what it is or how it works but thank you so much for this information! Spring Break is coming up soon and I think that it will be a perfect time to try it out. I'm so sorry that you have to experience this and i send all of the hope i can to you.


----------



## Unknown Identity

I just want to take a minute to thank everyone who has replied to this post. I honestly can't tell you enough how much it means to me to know that there are people out there who care and you are going through the things that I am suffering through. it is March now, and I just want to update everyone on what is happening. Earlier this year (around the time that I posted this), I had been missing a ton of school. I would wake up and be so depressed and exhausted from the day before, that I didn't want to move anywhere or do anything. My teachers became extremely concerned, since I decided to keep everything a secret. I was so deathly embarrassed of this dysfunctional problem that i couldn't even speak of it. However, when I actually reached out to my nurse, it was the first time that someone knew what was happening. I honestly wanted to break down in tears after realizing that someone understands. they may not be experiencing exactly what you are, but they know. And they will help you. So to anyone who is still in high school like me, I strongly encourage you to talk to someone who you know can help. I promise the more you reach out the less it will be bottled up inside of you. just being able to say something about it to someone is is super therapeutic and freeing of this restricting problem. I love you all so very much and please comment on this to explain your story and frustrations as well as solutions for what might help. Hugs to everyone and it's gonna be ok


----------



## tummyrumbles

You have to be really careful with fibre and introduce it very slowly. The best way to start eating vegetables is well cooked and preferably mashed. The mildest vegetables I can think of are potato and pumpkin. After that try well cooked carrots and peas. Try simplifying your diet by limiting fibre, but not by eating more starch like bread, pasta etc. as these are constipating. The safest foods are generally meat or fish, a small amount of fats, but the rest of your diet should be vegetables as much as possible. This doesn't mean high fibre! Mashed potato & pumpkin have low fibre and these foods are generally non-inflammatory. Try a ripe banana as well, maybe with yoghurt. You can't keep eating fibre which is causing cramps. You're just setting yourself up for chronic diarrhea. You'll need a lot of will-power to stick to a diet like this. Diarrhea can also be from constipation, and you might need to spend more time fully evacuating. If you can't stomach the idea of eating vegetables all day, try toast instead of bread as it's easier digested.


----------



## Unknown Identity

tummyrumbles said:


> You have to be really careful with fibre and introduce it very slowly. The best way to start eating vegetables is well cooked and preferably mashed. The mildest vegetables I can think of are potato and pumpkin. After that try well cooked carrots and peas. Try simplifying your diet by limiting fibre, but not by eating more starch like bread, pasta etc. as these are constipating. The safest foods are generally meat or fish, a small amount of fats, but the rest of your diet should be vegetables as much as possible. This doesn't mean high fibre! Mashed potato & pumpkin have low fibre and these foods are generally non-inflammatory. Try a ripe banana as well, maybe with yoghurt. You can't keep eating fibre which is causing cramps. You're just setting yourself up for chronic diarrhea. You'll need a lot of will-power to stick to a diet like this. Diarrhea can also be from constipation, and you might need to spend more time fully evacuating. If you can't stomach the idea of eating vegetables all day, try toast instead of bread as it's easier digested.


----------



## Unknown Identity

thank you so much for posting! I never knew about the starchy food so that helps a lot! my GI has put me on a 20 gram fiber intake diet alongside a laxative medicine and a ton of water. she has been super helpful in giving me helpful tips as well as testing me out to rule out any major problems with my health. Her reasoning is this: she believes that since constipation was also an issue, it was causing the diarrhea and cramping. although it was very difficult to adjust to the high amount of fiber I was taking per day as well as a daily laxative, it has helped me a lot in preventing the blockage of my intestines. although I still experience gas, cramping and diarrhea, it's a constant state of stools and isn't nearly as irregular as before.


----------



## Unknown Identity

hey everyone! I just wanted to touch on a topic that I think is appropriate when talking about this dysfunctional disorder. During the time of finding out about my IBS, I had developed a severe anxiety disorder as well. It was so horrifying and even more horrifying was the fact that it could affect my ibs greatly. I would have anxiety then feel sick to my stomach or I'd feel sick to my stomach then have anxiety. I felt so terrified sitting in class that I would be sweating and my heart would be pounding uncontrollably, and I felt as if I was going to pass out. I felt as if my throat was closing in on itself, and my head hurts so badly from panic attacks that would develop because of it..it was the worst thing to happen to me mentally. I did not feel safe in my own mind, which is what I think scared me the most. I couldn't even feel safe when I was thinking inside myself. No one in school or at home seem to understand. Because although my mother had a bad experience with anxiety which genetically I think impacted mine, she had no experience with ibs whatsoever. If anyone has any of the symptoms that would be considered in an anxiety disorder or of the sort, I urge you to reach out to a school counselor, or parent, or your doctor so that they can get you the help that you deserve. Although all forms of anxiety are much different from each person and vary, anxiety still can be reduced and greatly helped if you find the right method that works for you. My counselor sent me to a woman who prescribed me 20 grams of anxiety medicine after screening me for it. Although I can't even pronounce the name lol, it has helped me so so much. I have had no panic attacks ever since starting the medicine and even though it took a couple weeks to kick in, I felt a little bit of a difference more and more each day. Having less anxiety or better handled anxiety impacts ibs greatly. When you have a health problem as twisted as this, its almost hard to think of it not impacting your mental state of mind. I am so happy that there are resources today that I could reach out to and that helped my anxiety and my health is so much. I love you all and I hope that this post was helpful.


----------

